# Best Base Plate



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I just bought the Triton 2 1/2hp router for my portable routing needs. I have a dedicated 3 1/4hp PC motor for table use. 

The main reason I went with it is for its dust collecting, and it has gotten some good reviews. I have yet to try it out though.

I would like to get a good base plate mainly for use with inserts, but it would likely stay on for the majority of my freehand use. Here are some base plates I came up with in searching. Most of what I found was stuff for sale, and not reviews on them though.

I would appreciate any input you have, either from first hand use, or just from looking yourself. If there are any other ideas then what I found, by all means, let's hear about them.



Lee Valley Adapter Base Plate.
Saw some good reviews, the price is right, and I can get it locally

Pat Warner Precision Subbase Kit
Pat Warner Offset Base
These two appear to be well made, and I like the ability to accurated center the base to the collet, great for dovetail jigs and the like. I also like the idea of an offset base, it would help on edge work, and really should not get in the way. A bit pricey, but hey if they are good.....


Rockler One Plate
I like the fact that you can leave the base plate on and add on various inserts and below base dust collection.

Leigh Guidebush System
They have an adapter for my router, though I really don't see how it works. Are these for dedicating to the Leigh jig system. I don't have a dovetail jig yet, and it is between Leigh and Akeda as to which one I go for.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jim, Welcome. Sorry can't be of help on the base plate for your Triton. I have two Tritons the 3-1/4hp is in a table & it replaced the 2-1/2hp. I have not used the template guides with either router. Some template kits come with a centering bit to help. I'm sure someone has more info on this.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

A bit of a shameless bump here, sorry. Still curious to see if anyone else has input on aftermarket bases.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

To me you can't beat the MilesCraft base plate, it will do it all with just one plate, use the 1 3/16" guides plus you can pop it out and use up to a 2" bit in the same plate, it will fit almost any router on the market place,and all for 20.oo bucks


======

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

=========




BearLeeAlive said:


> A bit of a shameless bump here, sorry. Still curious to see if anyone else has input on aftermarket bases.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I just bought that milescraft base and it fit both of my otherwise odd seeming routerbases, one Harbor Freight, and one Ryobi that my previous universal plate didn't fit. Needed the pieces anyways as over the years since I bought the previous universal base some of the parts for the bushings and guides disappeared.

Too bad I accidentally lifted the router and the bit ate away at the template.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Bj, how tough is that Milescraft base plate? I had seen it, but discarded the idea because it was too plastic looking. When I first saw it my immediate (though very possibly wrong) impression was that there might be some flex to the webbed inserts. I do like the idea of the easily interchanged templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

The plate is about 3/8" thick, most base plates are 1/4" thick and the Milescraft is about the same, the webbing makes it stronger and stiffer than the normal plates..once it's screwed down I don't think it will flex at all..

======



BearLeeAlive said:


> Bj, how tough is that Milescraft base plate? I had seen it, but discarded the idea because it was too plastic looking. When I first saw it my immediate (though very possibly wrong) impression was that there might be some flex to the webbed inserts. I do like the idea of the easily interchanged templates.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim,

For the Triton routers I would recommend the Oak Park 7" x7" plate.

I have the OP 11" plate on my Triton in the table and the 7" plate for hand held use on the Makita 3612C?

James


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

IMO, I'd go with a Pat Warner plate. I have the Precision Plates mounted on my Bosch routers. I do a lot of dovetails on my Akeda jig and these bases are flat and sturdy. PC guide bushings fit perfectly. He also sells a centering pin and disc that centers the plate hole on the bit perfectly.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I talked with Pat Warner, and he said he had tried out the Triton router and did not like it at all, and would not make base plates for it. I asked him if he had a recommendation and he suggested the DeWalt 621. After a bit of looking around, I decided to buy the DeWalt 618B3E, which is a model that Warner endorses and builds plates for. I just picked it up tonight, and I must say, it is leaps and bounds better that the Triton as far as ergonomics go. I also get the flexibility of a plunge, fixed and offset base with it. The edge guide is WAY better then the one supplied with the Triton too. I got $50 off of it on sale at Home Depot, so it was only $50 more than the Triton, and absolutely worth it. 

Tomorrow morning the Triton goes back to the store.

Anyone want a big honkin' case though. There is no way I am keeping the plastic one the DeWalt came in, the sucker is HUGE. I can easily fit all the bases and pieces in a small 12" deep drawer.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim,

I'd like to sing the praises of the Lee Valley 9" round base plate. It comes pre-drilled for the larger 1-1/2" OD guides and includes a phenomenally simple method for marking, drilling and perfectly centering the ring. When they advertise that "if you screw up drilling the plate, send it back and we'll replace it free", I'll bet few come back... Although you don't plan on using it in a table, they provide instructions (and parts) for cutting the hold and recesses for in-table use... including mounting a free-hand pin. 

You indicate you've no intent to "table it" but with that base you could just cut the holes in a scrap of ply if you ever need it for one-off.

I installed it on an old Ryobi RE600, my first router. It's a tank (15A) plunger and even its 15# doesn't let it deflect. The 9" is just a little bigger than the 7" stock base. It's still very usable but a little more stable on edges. Here's a picture of it in my table, mounted behind my PC7518 in an Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift.

Oops.. I hadn't read you were returning it when typing the above..


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim, I had looked at that plate from Lee Valley. I had it on the short list. Not that they are a big expense, but I have some 1 3/8" inserts. I do like the idea of the larger 1 3/4" size of the LV ones, though have not really had reason to use larger bits free hand in the past. I don't mind something that I need to drill, I am actually a fan of using panhead screws as they allow fine tuning for centering.

The Lexan plates that DeWalt uses don't really feel like they are tough, but time will tell. They are all ready for the PC inserts, and they also supply an extra on with a large diameter hole too.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Jim, I had looked at that plate from Lee Valley. I had it on the short list. Not that they are a big expense, but I have some 1 3/8" inserts. I do like the idea of the larger 1 3/4" size of the LV ones, though have not really had reason to use larger bits free hand in the past. I don't mind something that I need to drill, I am actually a fan of using panhead screws as they allow fine tuning for centering.
> 
> The Lexan plates that DeWalt uses don't really feel like they are tough, but time will tell. They are all ready for the PC inserts, and they also supply an extra on with a large diameter hole too.


I've got routers using each size and both sets of guides. Everyone's got their own preferences but mine is the 1-1/2" guide with a 1/2" bit. I like the 1/2" bit because its larger mass helps protect from burning and with the 1-1/2" guide I've got an even 1/2" offset. Call it a Metric-Harry-easy kinda thing, except using *real* units of measure!


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd just like to add that after 30 years of experience with Makita Laminate trimmers, it seems that they switched base plate material from black whatever to another material which does not slide anywhere near as well from the point of view of friction. 

So when the smoke comes off of the ol'makita, make sure you save the baseplate, it will fit the newer model.....

Eric


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried out the MLCS OnPoint laser-guided base plate? I did what on-line research I could and figured it looked promising, so I ordered one. It was just delivered yesterday, but I haven't had a chance to bolt it on and give it a test drive. I see it didn't make the thread of "best router base plate" (yet, at least), so I wonder...


----------



## laho47 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the two base plates from Pat Warner. They are for my Bosch Colt, and are great. I would think that the larger plates would be just as great. I alson have aftermarket base plates for my Bosch 1617evs, from PeachTree, which are just as great.
All of my base plate take the P/C style guides. 
Pat Warner was great to deal with and I will buy any additional base plates from Pat.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

I too have the Milescraft on a Bosch router 1617. That system is the most incredible thing I've seen. I too was worried about the plastic but it a pretty sturdy unit. The designs are endless and you don't even need to use the base if you don't want to.

On their site you can download for free many more designs. The inlays are a snap fit just like they say. I just ordered the 3D sign maker. They have good stuff for the price!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Willie

It's a great plate I did rework it just a little bit so I don't need to bolt the router to it, I just use a brass guide and drop the router right in place ,I like to use the plate for inlay work, with the light setup , makes it easy to see what you are doing.. 


On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate

======



Willie B said:


> Has anyone tried out the MLCS OnPoint laser-guided base plate? I did what on-line research I could and figured it looked promising, so I ordered one. It was just delivered yesterday, but I haven't had a chance to bolt it on and give it a test drive. I see it didn't make the thread of "best router base plate" (yet, at least), so I wonder...


----------



## pebbles (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jim ,Trition make (used to?) a template kit & plate that is fixed between the plastic base and alloy casting, the templates are imperial 5/16/-21/32 they also include a PC adaptor and centering bush.
Pebbles


----------



## ScoFF (Aug 20, 2009)

I also bought the Milescraft turnlock baseplate for my 2 1/4 hp Triton and like it, I got the metal bushing set with the adapter to use regular porter cable style brass bushings. I also got the Milescraft circle jig that locks on this plate, fits perfectly.

I got the baseplate and bushing set so I could use it on my Mortise Pal jig.


----------



## clifft (May 18, 2010)

BearLeeAlive said:


> I just bought the Triton 2 1/2hp router for my portable routing needs. I have a dedicated 3 1/4hp PC motor for table use.
> 
> The main reason I went with it is for its dust collecting, and it has gotten some good reviews. I have yet to try it out though.
> 
> ...


----------



## irexx (Apr 8, 2010)

ill trade you your space hog for a hitachi and craftsman case. they do eat room up. right now its to darn hot down here to use the workshop even though it got a/c. so space is not a problem.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

This may not help the OP but nevertheless.......

I have three routers, the big 3 1/4 HP Triton which is table mounted and then two for hand held use;

Bosch POF1300 which has collets for 6mm, 6.35mm and 8mm.
Ryobi RE-1600 which has collects for 6.35mm 10mm and 12.7mm

So between the two hand helds I have access to almost any shank size.

Anyway I digress....

I recently bought two Milescraft products;

Baseplate/Metalnose Bushing Set #1261 which has the EU set of bushes
Offset Base #1255

Now I have both hand held routers with the same type of base attached which means both can use the offset base and both can use the guide bushes as well as any PC type guide bushes as well.

So now I don't have to stuff around changing collets or taking off base plates etc.

Anyway long post, in the immortal words of Monty Python, use it, don't use it.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Since I switched to the DeWalt 618 with the 3 base kit, I have been able to handle everything so far with just this kit. While the Triton had lots of great features, the DeWalt is hands down a way better kit, and has much more going for it. I got it on sale for not a lot more than the Triton as well.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i will have to agree with Hilton about the milescraft bases. this isnt a disagreement with either of the other posters and there is no right or wrong way.  i have several of them and the offset base also. for the last 2 weeks lowes has had the plastic bushings on closeout. i bought 1 set for 2 bucks and today i got a set for 1.50.

i wanted to shorten the bushing and at that price i figured it wouldnt hurt if i messed up.

i set the fence on my bandsaw and carefully with the big side against the fence, pushed it through for a precise cut. 

now i have a bushing that has about 1/4 inch length to it. and they are so easy to pop in and out.


----------



## pescara (Apr 30, 2010)

*Base Plate*

I bought a triton and am really pleased with it. It was second hand and didn't come iwth a base plate. I managed to get a Trend base to fit. Hope this helps


----------

